# MBGFC Limited tournament this weekend



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

I see that 11 boats have entered. Anyone plan on fishing the tournament this weekend?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I know of at least a couple boats that are fishing that have not pre registered. It seems a lot of people do not pre register for this event as weather plays such a large role. Reality is MBGFC will refund 100% if you cancel for weather.

Long range forecast on Bouyweather.com look great! Hope you guys have a blast and do well.

Robert


----------



## skindeep (May 31, 2009)

I am in charge of the Limited tournament this year for the MBGFC. I know of at least 6 other boats that are fishing that have not pre registered. Robert is correct that most people don't pre-register for this tournament because they wait to see what the weather and the blue water look like. I encourage everyone to sign up online and pay your entry fee to get the discount. If you decide to pull out prior to Friday, we will refund your registration fee. Having lots of pre -registered boats helps to get other people off the sidelines and commit to fish. I just saw today's Roffs and there is Blue Green water in close and blue water at Spur and at the distant (but reachable for many) rigs. Remember, that water does not have to be a perfect blue to catch a billfish or tuna. I raised a nice Blue Saturday at Ram Powell in Green water. We have a great line up of food, live music, drinks and prizes this year. PM me if you have questions.


----------



## Swallow The Leader (Jul 11, 2012)

The mbgfc site has very little info. What are the payouts? what are the optional cash awards and how much for each division? What is the point structure? Is it winner take all? Are we fishing for prizes or money?


----------



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

One of my favorite tournaments of the summer. I have anglers from Illinois flying in to participate. I know Skin Deep will put on a great tournament!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

http://mbgfc.org/rules.htm

Answers to all your questions are above. They put on a great event! In addition to the calcutta money, they always have nice prizes for all divisions/fish.

If I had a qualifying boat I would absolutely be there!

Robert


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

trying to pay with a card online and it wont let me.


----------



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

We are in and are looking forward to yet another great MBGFC tournament. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Plenty of great fish in close right now. The bite is definitely on fire to the Southeast.


----------



## skindeep (May 31, 2009)

We have 30 boats pre registered and I have talked to 3 or 4 more that are paying at the Captains meeting. I expect at least 40 boats. Seas are still forecast for 1-2 and there is decent water most anywhere you want to fish. I have heard good reports both to the East and the West. If you are on the fence I hope this will get you signed up and fishing!


----------

